# Protecting yourself against dogs while driving



## sls (Nov 15, 2010)

Kind of following up on the other person’s post about being attached by a dog while driving; I have to admit it is something I do keep in the back of my mind every time I go out. We are also out on dirt roads and everyone around here has acreage and pick up the stray dogs that get dumped. Go hearted people, but some very fearful dogs.

Has anyone every tried (advertised on TV) high frequency sound device you point at a dog to make him quit barking? I’m not sure what the effects would be on the horse if you used this while driving.

While driving I have noticed some dogs are only separated by a four foot hog wire fence that is bent at the top from constantly jumping on it. The dog could clear if the fence if it really wanted too. Someone mentioned using an air horn, but I have a feeling this would be more dangerous while driving a horse, mind you it would probably scare off the dog.

Any other thoughts to deter dog coming after you while driving – other than beating with whip?


----------



## ~Lisa~ (Nov 15, 2010)

You know this is probobly not the answer you were looking for but I simply do not take my horses out on the street. I am lucky enough to have a small arena and I could drive in my pasture or I hitch up and drive to an arena. It is a pain but there is to much that is out of my control out on the street. From dogs to stupid drivers to those who really have intent to harm (rare but does happen) It is not a good answer I realize but I do not want to put my horses in a situation with me out by myself and to many other variables that I simply can not control


----------



## gatorbait4sure (Nov 15, 2010)

TAZER Or Tazer on the end of your whip! One good zap and they should back off.....


----------



## sls (Nov 15, 2010)

gatorbait4sure said:


> TAZER Or Tazer on the end of your whip! One good zap and they should back off.....



Where do you get one of these?


----------



## CZP1 (Nov 15, 2010)

The driving whip is a drivers best defense. At least I find at this point in time. We drive on the road and the dogs we have come upon, the owners have been home and come get their dogs. One dog that used to roam the area was taken care unfortunately by a car. My horse doesn't like the dogs while driving if they come to close he will use his front leg and making a kicking gester that usually has scared the dog away.


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Nov 15, 2010)

sls said:


> Any other thoughts to deter dog coming after you while driving – other than beating with whip?


Beat them with a whip!






I commented on the other thread that getting the dog's mind off the horse as prey and onto me, the driver, as a stern human the very first time they see us is my best defense. I will yell, smack the whip on the ground, anything to short-circuit that frenzied prey drive and make them realize there's a person who is far more threatening than the horse is interesting. As soon as they back down, so do I and I will praise them and become friendly. Any loose dog who approaches my horse aggressively will be smacked sharply with the whip without hesitation. I am not risking my charge's safety or my own!



CZP1 said:


> My horse doesn't like the dogs while driving if they come to close he will use his front leg and making a kicking gesture that usually has scared the dog away.


Ditto, and I don't discourage this. I teach my minis in-hand that if I say no they must tolerate the dog, but otherwise they are allowed to make threat displays and/or run the dog off. With my full-sized horse I insisted on impectable manners with dogs and cats both but the risk factor is much higher for a mini and I don't want them to hesitate to defend themselves for that critical second if, God forbid, they are ever attacked. The ones who fight stay alive until help can come!

Leia


----------



## funnyfarmnorth (Nov 15, 2010)

Squirt gun with ammonia/water mix should do the trick.


----------



## Minimor (Nov 15, 2010)

Yep, use the whip on them, yell (provided that won't upset the horse too badly--mine generally know I am not yelling at them; if they haven't done anything bad they know they have no worries)--if you're out of the cart & holding the horse by the bridle you may be able to reach down & scoop up gravel (assuming it is a gravel road or shoulder) & pelt the dog with that. Carry a pocket knife (there are hunting knives that are good) that you can open & lock with one hand and if necessary use it on the dog if he does go for your horse's head (assuming you are out of the cart holding the bridle at this point)--yes, I will do this if it is ever necessary and if it is physically possible for me to do so without letting go of my horse. If a dog attacks me or my horse I will do anything I can to defend myself and the horse.


----------



## sls (Nov 16, 2010)

Great Replys!


----------



## Aristocratic Minis (Nov 17, 2010)

Yes, the whip is great.

In our vicinity, there is a small, black, scruffy dog who is called "The Dog from heck" by the neighbor children. He chases the children when they are on their bikes and will come and raise a ruckus when I'm driving in the neighborhood.

My Bubba puts his ears back and pouts when he hears/sees that dog. I will use my whip at the dog which makes him step back. Bubba has learned he can use a foot to kick or swipe at that dog, all without breaking his trot. Bubba is a really steady guy but he hates that dog. You should see how he will pout. His lower lip extends way down to express his contempt of that dog.

If that dog were bigger, I'd bring a watergun as suggested. I always travel with a pocketknife or multi-tool to fix/cut harness or to defend ourselves.


----------



## susanne (Nov 17, 2010)

When we head out for driving on our Rails To Trails linear park, we take both a driving whip and a longe whip. The latter is our "defense against the dark side."

I worry about pepper spray, as it could just as easily get in horse or human eyes, and that could spell big trouble. I haven't yet done it, but plan to buy a can of wasp spray, which shoots a very focused, directional spray that can reach quite a distance.


----------



## georgiegirl (Nov 18, 2010)

Wasp spray works wonders on chasing dogs.

Anything that makes a lot of noise might make the situation worse. The spray wouldnt be noisy.

I do carry a hiking pole that has a pretty sharp end on it. If need be you could poke a dog with that.

Ammonia in a good spray bottle is another thought.

I am one who has quit driving on the neighborhood road because of dogs and fast cars. Scary and dangerous.


----------

